# Is it possible?



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I am a guitarist and i am now 17. I have recently got the desire to learn piano and violin. I just wonder if it is to late to learn piano or violin. I dont have the patience i used to have but i still love to play. Is it possible to learn this late


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

It's never too late to learn anything, but it's never a good idea to do something just because of a sudden desire to do so.


----------



## die Kleine (Apr 7, 2008)

It's difficult, but really. Many musicians started their education, when they weren't children. Besides, you have music education already, so it needs to help you. So, forward! ))


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Never too late to learn a new instrument ... I've had organ students in the past who were in their 60's. Granted they had some playing experience, but were looking to hone their skills as a church organist, which has been my chosen career for the past 48 years. 

I have to agree with Gustav though ... don't pick up another instrument just for the sake of adding another notch in the belt. There's lots more to music than just playing the notes.


----------

